# Orijen puppy food question



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

So it turns out Molly is okay with chicken after all (hooray)! I've ordered some Orijen puppy (previously couldn't try her with it as it is chicken) under the impression that you don't rehydrate the freeze dried foods (she loves the freeze dried treats), but have just read conflicting advice on their site...

Has anyone tried Orijen Puppy freeze dried and did you rehydrate it or feed as is?

Thanks guys x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

They recommend rehydrating. I personally would and I do with freeze dried food and kibble because the moisture content is so low and it really helps with digestion.

If you're worried, I would suggest giving it to her broken up without water a few times and then start adding water. This is what I did with Odie's primal and it worked great. Now I add quite a bit of water and let it soak for a bit before I give it to her and she eats everything and even licks up all the water that's left over. 

I've read that dogs and cats don't have a high thirst drive and they'll drink water, but not enough. 

Odie loves the orijen freeze dried treats but wouldn't eat the food for some reason. I hope you have better luck than us! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

When Amberleah lou lou was a puppy I feed her orijen but she got so sick almost malnutrition. I feed her now ZP freeze dried and Primal now. I have to put supplements in it and makes her food some what wet so don't add water. Amberleah is very allergic to chicken too.


----------

